# Summer Snowboarding. I'm HUNGRY !! Where !!!???



## Jollybored

The southern hemisphere


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, go southern hemisphere. AK didn't get shit for snow this year. I just flew back from there Monday night.


----------



## Manicmouse

Jollybored said:


> The southern hemisphere


oHai!

South America or NZ 

Aussie is a bit like snowboarding in Scotland with more snakes.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

PowderManDan said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> 
> Where when travelling from the UK might I get completely natural snow fall in the June, July and August ?
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Dan


Come to NZ, August is generally our best month, Qtown is great fun and if you really want some pow get yourself heliboarding around mt cook, top class!!! I will see you there


----------



## PowderManDan

Yeah but New Zealand is MILES away ! I'd never sit on a plane for 22 hours to stay away for a week !

Where would I fly to in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Argo

I'd go the extra 8-10 Hours for sure.....


----------



## ekb18c

Argentina, Chile, any where in South America.


----------



## Argo

I'd do NZ for sure.


----------



## PowderManDan

How come you guys say New Zealand over the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## ETM

PowderManDan said:


> How come you guys say New Zealand over the Southern Hemisphere?


Lol get youself an atlas son


----------



## deagol

PowderManDan said:


> How come you guys say New Zealand over the Southern Hemisphere?


New Zealand is in the southern hemisphere


----------



## ridinbend

A good buddy of mine has done the last three summers in NZ. He said it was fun, but mostly park riding with a couple powder days. On the other hand, forecasters are claiming a big El Niño which is warmer than normal ocean temps. Which correlates to warmer air temps which could mean less snow in S America. It's a crap shoot anywhere you go really. If I had my choice, I would go down to Chile. But that would be to surf, snowboard and travel around. No matter where you go, you'll be stoked.


----------



## neni

PowderManDan said:


> I've heard that there are Glaciers with in the Alps on the go all Summer like Les Deux Alps and Hintertux but how good is the snowboarding truly?
> 
> Is it just a wash of man made snow for 10 yards?


Glacier and man made snow...?  

I can only speek for summer riding on Swiss glaciers (been to Zermatt, Saas Fee). Resort glacier riding is rather flat-ish as steep glaciers have the disadvantage to make crevasses. Some runs in Saas Fee are ok steep. It all depends on how you like to ride. If into carving, then no, glaciers are no fun to ride. If you just want to glide on snow, then yes. The snowpark in Zermatt is actually located on glaciated terrain, but I'm not sure if they maintain it in summer.



PowderManDan said:


> I'm dying to go again and if it means Alaska I'll find a way





PowderManDan said:


> Yeah but New Zealand is MILES away ! I'd never sit on a plane for 22 hours to stay away for a week !


AK isn't around the corner either. London to Anchorage takes 18hr.


----------



## Deacon

ETM said:


> Lol get youself an atlas son


FTW! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## hardasacatshead

Wow, just wow. :icon_scratch:

Stop it, you're lowing the IQ of the internet. ALL OF IT.


----------



## andrewdod

My buddy I work with up here in the winter lives in chile for the summer. Head that way he's sent me some sick edits. Gnarly terrain down there.


----------



## andrewdod

heres the edit that was featured on TWsnow about chile the other day. this is not my friend btw hahaha!


----------



## PowderManDan

Absolutely AMAZING video. Flippin loved it. Great board skills too.

Ok Chile it is !!

I've read I need to travel to Santiago airport then I'll head for Valle Nevado which has the highest pistes.

I'm going for the last two weeks of July !


----------



## PowderManDan

It's a 15 hour flight so to make worth while I'll go for 10 days ! 8 Days snowboarding !


----------



## deagol

awesome powder riding !


----------



## hardasacatshead

I think you made the right choice, there's every chance the extra 7 hours flying to New Zealand would have killed you and at least this way you get to say you've been to the Southern Hemisphere... :blink:


----------



## Noreaster

Was in Chile last summer, while conditions weren't the worst I've seen there they weren't worth the trip. But I was there late in the season, heard all good storms came early.


----------



## linvillegorge

Anytime you're booking a trip well in advance, you're rolling the dice. That's just the way it goes. Mother Nature giveth and Mother Nature taketh away.

But, in terms of Alaska I can tell you as a matter of fact that you're better off going elsewhere this year.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

PowderManDan said:


> How come you guys say New Zealand over the Southern Hemisphere?


Errrm firstly new zealand is in the southern hemisphere, secondly because its where most of the pros come spend their summer months due to some great riding


----------



## Deacon

AntipodeanSam said:


> Errrm firstly new zealand is in the southern hemisphere, secondly because its where most of the pros come spend their summer months due to some great riding


soooo 2000 late. :laugh:


----------



## PowderManDan

I'm not going to book it just yet and I'll watch the snow fall then I'll aim to go last minute.

End of June it should be right in the middle of the the winter there so it'll likely be fine.

:thumbsup:


----------



## msq_sf

Stubai Glacier in Austria is closed for 2 month this year. You can ride there until late June and be back in September.


----------



## CassMT

Portillo and NZ have both been on my my bucket list forever, still i wouldn't go til i was 100% sure it would be great pow, such a letdown if it weren't

rad film of chile. funny how every time you see foot from the resorts down there they look sunny and totally abandoned, part of the draw


----------



## neni

bergfex.com
On this site you'll find all resorts of European countries, glacier resorts are listed separately for each coutry


----------



## Noreaster

PowderManDan said:


> I'm not going to book it just yet and I'll watch the snow fall then I'll aim to go last minute.
> 
> End of June it should be right in the middle of the the winter there so it'll likely be fine.
> 
> :thumbsup:



End of July beginning of August is the middle of their season. They only start opening about mid-June, late June early July if the snow is bad.


----------



## PowderManDan

I'm really not in to european 'summer' glacier snowboarding because I really don't like the idea of upholding such an environmentally bad practice of 'man made snow'.

I'd rather travel where it's natural and burn tons of jet fuel instead !!

:icon_scratch:

Can't win !


----------



## neni

PowderManDan said:


> I'm really not in to european 'summer' glacier snowboarding because I really don't like the idea of upholding such an environmentally bad practice of 'man made snow'.
> 
> I'd rather travel where it's natural and burn tons of jet fuel instead !!
> 
> :icon_scratch:
> 
> Can't win !


:blink: Again. Glacier and man made snow?!?!? Hilarious...
You _know_ what a glacier is? What do you _think_ it is?

BTW: http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glacier


----------



## PowderManDan

neni said:


> :blink: Again. Glacier and man made snow?!?!? Hilarious...
> You _know_ what a glacier is? What do you _think_ it is?
> 
> BTW: http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glacier


I'm fully aware of what they are but many places top them up with more man made snow.


----------



## Argo

But you will hop a plane to South America? Should ride a bike if your that concerned. Lmao


----------



## hardasacatshead

Is this another troll thread? Seriously...


----------



## PowderManDan

Argo said:


> But you will hop a plane to South America? Should ride a bike if your that concerned. Lmao


I'm genuinely concerned about my impact on the environment and if my actions contribute to global warming or not. Our planet is in a bad place with reports that global warming is now speeding up and getting close to an irreversible state which will cause catastrophic weather conditions around the world and cause the polar ice caps to melt.

Personally I think I'm simply switched on and awake to at least show a little care with my actions and the impact they may have on the environment.


----------



## neni

Get a splitboard, pax.


----------



## Argo

Riding on a "man made" glaciers snow 200 miles from home would have way less impact than the jet fuel required for you to get go South America. Either way, both will happen, pick a battle that YOU can fight and don't make irrational statements. Ride a bike or take mass transit to work and stores for instance.


----------



## PowderManDan

Crikey argo your very highly opinionated. I merely expressed how I think about my actions and the impact on the environment.


----------



## Deacon




----------



## hardasacatshead

PowderManDan said:


> Crikey argo your very highly opinionated.


I think it's more likely called being a realist rather than being opinionated. You really think you're making a difference by not riding on man made snow? Yes you're very switched on mate, you've obviously put a lot of thought into this :blink:


----------



## PowderManDan

hardasacatshead said:


> I think it's more likely called being a realist rather than being opinionated. You really think you're making a difference by not riding on man made snow? Yes you're very switched on mate, you've obviously put a lot of thought it this :blink:


No I'm not making any difference at all . . . yet. But many have read this thread and every one of you is left with at least the question of 'how bad is man made snow on the environment?'. 

Every single revolution or great change in the world starts with one single individual having a thought, expressing it then acting up on it.

You can rubbish me and my opinions all you like but all you'll end up doing is winning.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yeah I'll keep that man made snow in mind next time I'm pumping sulphuric acid into a borehole so I can in-situ leach copper out of the ground to power the electronic device you're currently using to read this post. Welcome to the real world. Winning :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah I'll keep that man made snow in mind next time I'm pumping sulphuric acid into a borehole so I can in-situ leach copper out of the ground to power the electronic device you're currently using to read this post. Welcome to the real world. Winning :thumbsup:


cat, you're CLEARLY part of the problem, not the solution. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PowderManDan

hardasacatshead said:


> Yeah I'll keep that man made snow in mind next time I'm pumping sulphuric acid into a borehole so I can in-situ leach copper out of the ground to power the electronic device you're currently using to read this post. Welcome to the real world. Winning :thumbsup:


I'm lost for words chap. You are on such a mission to destroy above all else. You display not one ounce of interest to get in to my world or even try to connect with the opinion of another. You really choose to not converse but destroy. 

I sense from you a childhood or relationship break up that has left you so pissed off that your only sense of compensation is to destroy the opinions of others in an attempt to make your self look good. 

And your reply is? Go on . . . make it a really, really good one because you know the opinions of others is all that matters to you?


----------



## Deacon

says the guy who's so I'm touch with mother earth he doesn't know what side of the globe New Zealand is on...:thumbsup:


----------



## PowderManDan

The Deacon said:


> says the guy who's so I'm touch with mother earth he doesn't know what side of the globe New Zealand is on...:thumbsup:


Ha ha !! I make my self laugh some times.


----------



## PowderManDan

"I was floored by how much snow had already disappeared from the planet, not to mention how much was predicted to melt in my lifetime . . . "

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/08/opinion/sunday/the-end-of-snow.html?_r=0


----------



## hardasacatshead

Well old chap in your world New Zealand is in the northern hemisphere, so you're off to a great start brainiac. :thumbsup:

You started spruiking all your environmental bullshit and when argo threw you a curve ball by enlightening you to the fact that flying half way across the world has more impact than skiing on a patch of man made snow you get your back up because he's "opinionated". When in actual fact he's just correct. 

Obviously your opinion is the only right one because you've got your head stuck so far up your own ass all you can taste is your own smugness. You're right though, I have no interest to get into your world because as far as I can tell you're a pompous twat who's read one article in The Sun about climate change and is now just another hipster, tree hugging do-gooder who's more interested in everyone else thinking you're environmentally conscious than actually doing something substantial about it.

So, err, fuck you dickhole. If you don't like being called out for staying stupid shit then piss off elsewhere. You won't be missed.


----------



## PowderManDan

As an individual we each have a lot more power than you realise . . . 

Jeremy Jones has been amazing in what he's done and I've just joined to help him and campaign to save our winters. We have to do something; each of us just a tiny bit and we'll do it . . . 

Get Involved - Protect Our Winters


----------



## hardasacatshead

The Deacon said:


> cat, you're CLEARLY part of the problem, not the solution. :laugh::laugh:


Haha I see what you did there 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it's the greatest thing that we exploit the earth (sometimes with much more impact than others) but people need to be realistic about the world we live in and what it takes to support modern society.


----------



## PowderManDan

hardasacatshead said:


> Haha I see what you did there
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it's the greatest thing that we exploit the earth (sometimes with much more impact than others) but people need to be realistic about the world we live in and what it takes to support modern society.


Now we're talking. I'm totally with you.

Also that yes I know that on my own how ever much effort I put in to solving the climate problem that the results will be insignificant but if we all chip in just a tiny bit I'm confident we can make an impact.

At the same time I'm open to the fact that it's just natural global warming before the next ice age which has happened on several occasion with out human intervention but I'm not taking any chances and chipping in my cents worth.


----------



## ETM

Ima drive my car into the southern hemisphere.


----------



## hardasacatshead

I hope that's a hybrid ETM.


----------



## snowman55

ETM said:


> Ima drive my car into the southern hemisphere.



So you are driving to Okinawa?


----------



## Argo

Lol, your seriously geographically challenged. He is driving it to the Southern Hemisphere. Okinawa is quite a bit north of the equator....... That's the line that divides the north from the south, not the Mason-Dixon Line either......


----------



## snowman55

Argo said:


> Lol, your seriously geographically challenged. He is driving it to the Southern Hemisphere. Okinawa is quite a bit north of the equator....... That's the line that divides the north from the south, not the Mason-Dixon Line either......



That was a joke.


----------



## MarshallV82

Buy a mountain bike or go kiteboarding. Enjoy life and wait for next winter, you'll really save the world like that.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

PowderManDan said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I'm dying to go again and if it means Alaska I'll find a way but I've heard that there are Glaciers with in the Alps on the go all Summer like Les Deux Alps and Hintertux but how good is the snowboarding truly?
> 
> Is it just a wash of man made snow for 10 yards?
> 
> Where when travelling from the UK might I get completely natural snow fall in the June, July and August ?
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Dan


LDA is awesome in Summer. Man made snow?! Eh, no, it's a _glacier_. It's not huge but the piste is long enough to get working on your boarding, and the park is big with lots of variety and potential for progression whether you are just starting or top notch.

But, more than that, it's a fucking great place to spend a week in Summer. The glacier opens early and closes 'round lunch time. So you can spend the afternoon downhill mountain biking (uploading on the chairs), kayaking, canyoning, hydrospeed/riverboarding, climbing, para-gliding, bungee jumping or any of the other mountain activities going on. 

Add in good food, cool people (despite the stereotypes the French are a sound bunch as long you make an effort and don't just speak English loudly and slowly) and good weather. Plus it's a short plane ride away from you...


(I realise this thread has taken a turn since the OP but it's good info for anyone else thinking about it)


----------



## madmax

hardasacatshead said:


> ...pompous twat who's read one article in The Sun about climate change and is now just another *hipster, tree hugging do-gooder* who's more interested in everyone else thinking you're environmentally conscious than actually doing something substantial about it.
> 
> So, err, fuck you dickhole. If you don't like being called out for staying stupid shit then piss off elsewhere. You won't be missed.


Come on man, I'm *actually *a hipster, tree hugging do-gooder. Don't lump this dude with me.


----------



## CassMT

you really never can tell which threads will turn to a virtual lamb-roast


----------



## Donutz

All it takes is for someone to lose their temper.


----------



## madmax

Or for someone to severely mess up world geography, not know what a glacier is, or understand the large difference in environmental impact between taking a flight halfway around the world versus making snow. 

Though to be fair, that plane is going to fly to Chile regardless if he is on it so the additional environmental impact of him going is a very small incremental impact. And the same can be said for the snow that will be 'made' on the glacier.


----------



## hardasacatshead

madmax said:


> Come on man, I'm *actually *a hipster, tree hugging do-gooder. Don't lump this dude with me.


You do realise hipsters aren't really hipsters anymore because they're more mainstream than McDonalds right?  I kid, I kid. 

I like do-gooders who do good because they genuinely want to and know what they're on about, there should be way more of it. I get the shits with the uneducated ones that want people to think they care but don't know what they're on about, nor do they do anything significant enough to justify the egotistical, condescending attitude they exude. 



Donutz said:


> All it takes is for someone to lose their temper.


Pffft as if that'd happen around here.


----------



## madmax

hardasacatshead said:


> You do realise hipsters aren't really hipsters anymore because they're more mainstream than McDonalds right?  I kid, I kid.
> 
> I like do-gooders who do good because they genuinely want to and know what they're on about, there should be way more of it. I get the shits with the uneducated ones that want people to think they care but don't know what they're on about, nor do they do anything significant enough to justify the egotistical, condescending attitude they exude.


I live in Williamsburg, Brooklyn which rivals Portland for hipster capital of the world. There are hipsters, and then there are those that are the world's stereotype of hipsters. Who the world *thinks *are hipsters are exactly what you are describing. Actual hipsters (of which I partially am) are much better. Though the biggest difference between hipsters, real and fake, and hippies is that hippies actually acted on their beliefs. Hipsters, real and fake, mostly just go to coffee shops to debate the impact that our current high income benefiting capitalist society is having on the socio-economic status of 3rd world countries that they read about on TheAtlantic.com. Then they go have a micro brew.

As someone who cares and actual devotes time and money to make a change, these people piss me off to no end. And it feels like OP is definitely rending toward this type of person.


----------



## ridinbend

madmax said:


> Then they go have a micro brew.


Bull Shit! Hipsters drink PBR. Normal beer lovers drink micro brews. I don't know about your east coast trendy hipsters, but in Oregon, microbrews aren't an accessory for self righteous fashionistas.


----------



## madmax

ridinbend said:


> *Bull Shit! Hipsters drink PBR.* Normal beer lovers drink micro brews. I don't know about your east coast trendy hipsters, but in Oregon, microbrews aren't an accessory for self righteous fashionistas.


+1 for that. Real hipsters do, fake hipsters don't. In the PNW there seem to be more actual hipsters. Here the hipsters are definitely east coast trendsters, and PBR's still get upwards of $6 a pint, since they are 'trendy'. Which is ludicrious because in college you could get a half keg of it for not too much more.


----------



## ridinbend

madmax said:


> +1 for that. Real hipsters do, fake hipsters don't. In the PNW there seem to be more actual hipsters. Here the hipsters are definitely east coast trendsters, and PBR's still get upwards of $6 a pint, since they are 'trendy'. Which is ludicrious because in college you could get a half keg of it for not too much more.


Holy shit. $6 gets a 6pack of tall cans here.


----------



## neni

madmax said:


> Though to be fair, that plane is going to fly to Chile regardless if he is on it so the additional environmental impact of him going is a very small incremental impact. And the same can be said for the snow that will be 'made' on the glacier.


Wrong excuse. If you take planes (ride on man made snow, take a lift in a resort, take a lift in a building, play golf, or WHATEVER you do that uses a lot of energy) then be genuine and admit that you don't care about the energy used for this actually unnecessary action - or maybe you superficially care a bit but are still egiostic enough to still do it. To say "it would be used anyway" is a very foul excuse. Planes don't fly cos companies eagerly love to fly. The plane only flies cos there's demand for it to fly. Less demand, less flights. Buying a plane tic equals to "I don't care about the fuel it burns". Basta. Everything else is hypocritical. IMHO.


----------



## madmax

neni said:


> Wrong excuse. If you take planes (ride on man made snow, take a lift in a resort, take a lift in a building, play golf, or WHATEVER you do that uses a lot of energy) then be genuine and admit that you don't care about the energy used for this actually unnecessary action - or maybe you superficially care a bit but are still egiostic enough to still do it. To say "it would be used anyway" is a very foul excuse. Planes don't fly cos companies eagerly love to fly. The plane only flies cos there's demand for it to fly. Less demand, less flights. Buying a plane tic equals to "I don't care about the fuel it burns". Basta. Everything else is hypocritical. IMHO.


I wholeheartedly agree. For the OP's argument, and what I said above, it's a cop out. But until there's a larger cultural shift those plane schedules are going to stay the same until less people fly over a long period of time. So him flying vs. not flying will not have an immediate impact, like I think he was trying to say.

I don't think it's necessarily not caring about the energy you use, but some people are oblivious to it. I'm guilty of flying and using electricity, the same as a lot of people. I do try and offset that using different tactics since I'm aware of the impact I have.

However, the only logical thing he said was about Jeremy Jones and POW. All it takes is one courageous person to start doing the right thing and start a paradigm shift. People will follow. Plane's fly because plane companies want to make money. And until it starts to not be profitable to fly that many times a day/week, they will continue to do it. (Same goes for a lot of stuff).


----------



## madmax

neni said:


> To say "it would be used anyway" is a very foul excuse. Planes don't fly cos companies eagerly love to fly.


And +1 to this. 

This is the excuse that people everywhere use for cutting down trees, fracking for natural gas, and destroying pristine arctic ecosystems to drill for oil. They say if they don't do it someone else is right behind them in line and will. And it's an unfortunate, but true fact. But I still respect people who won't do something on principal, even if they could have profited where someone else will. And I respect them even more if they do something to fix/stop it from happening at all.


----------



## hardasacatshead

I think the most realistic thing people can do is try to make an impact in their area of expertise. The vast majority of people are not in the position to make a drastic change to their career/lifestyle/whatever purely to reduce their environmental impact. More importantly, most people aren't prepared to make that change because it's daunting to walk away from the security of doing what we know. I don't think it's reasonable to expect that of everyone (and I'm not saying that's what you guys are suggesting) and I've got so much respect for those people that actually commit and do something life changing based on their beliefs/passion. Me personally, I don't think I could do something like that at this stage, maybe one day I'll be in a different position but for now I like the security and lifestyle opportunities my career affords me.

I'm a mining engineer. I'm in no way unaware of the fact that I'm part of a money hungry industry that's specifically here to exploit earth's natural resources. Resources, mind you, that all of us are dependent upon whether we like it or not. 

I'm not even close to being in a position to affect the overall environmental impact of this industry but what I can do is affect the impact that my particular department has. Which we do through things like sourcing consumables suppliers that have solid environmental policies they actually adhere to, recycling of amazing quantities of scrap steel (which has the added benefit of making us money), implementing power saving projects (again, saving us money at the same time) etc etc. Not ground breaking by any means but it does make some difference. 

We do stuff, but our primary goal is to make money so quite often that's counterproductive to environmental projects. I think the industry is becoming more environmentally conscious as a whole due to the impacts of public image but we've got a long way to go. 

Mining's nowhere near the world's biggest impacting industry either, it's a drop in the ocean compared to agriculture and logging in terms of land disturbance.


----------



## td.1000

feeling "sort of bad" about doing something is the first step towards not doing it, and something is always better than nothing. 

but environmental ethics is usually a dead-ended debate, because the bigger picture is inevitably brought up and it is too big for us to understand properly.


----------



## ridinbend

How about recycling paper, plastic, aluminum and glass. All the containers our food is packaged in can be reused again. Don't throw away your plastic water/gatorade bottles, beer cans/bottles. It's amazing I have friends over and I end up pulling that stuff out of the trash. It's simple and effective. Not the world saver but worth implementing into daily living.


----------



## PowderManDan

RagJuice Crew said:


> LDA is awesome in Summer. Man made snow?! Eh, no, it's a _glacier_. It's not huge but the piste is long enough to get working on your boarding, and the park is big with lots of variety and potential for progression whether you are just starting or top notch.
> 
> But, more than that, it's a fucking great place to spend a week in Summer. The glacier opens early and closes 'round lunch time. So you can spend the afternoon downhill mountain biking (uploading on the chairs), kayaking, canyoning, hydrospeed/riverboarding, climbing, para-gliding, bungee jumping or any of the other mountain activities going on.
> 
> Add in good food, cool people (despite the stereotypes the French are a sound bunch as long you make an effort and don't just speak English loudly and slowly) and good weather. Plus it's a short plane ride away from you...
> 
> 
> (I realise this thread has taken a turn since the OP but it's good info for anyone else thinking about it)


Brilliant insight thank you !

I'll definitely keep Les Deux Alpes in mind and I am pleased to read that they don't top the Glaciers up with man made snow and travelling distance from the UK will be much shorter than to Chile so definitely a greener choice all round.


----------



## madmax

ridinbend said:


> How about recycling paper, plastic, aluminum and glass. All the containers our food is packaged in can be reused again. Don't throw away your plastic water/gatorade bottles, beer cans/bottles. It's amazing I have friends over and I end up pulling that stuff out of the trash. It's simple and effective. Not the world saver but worth implementing into daily living.


Truth. There aren't enough people that do these easy things that make a huge difference. I once had a roommate who would throw away his beer bottle when the recycling can was full. Instead of taking out the recycling and putting a new bag in it. He said he would recycle as long as it was easy but he wouldn't make an effort. I almost, and should have, punched him in the face.

Better yet just use a nalgene or similar for water. Don't spend the $2 on a bottle. Save money and the planet. I reuse all takeout container until they break and then recycle them afterwards.

And restaurants that still use styrofoam blow my mind. It is the single worst thing to put food or beverage in. It is technically recyclable but not enough facilities recycle it since you don't much material afterwards, so they end up tossing it. I'm looking at you Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## MarshallV82

I work in renewable energy and update transmission lines. I feel like I do enough with my professional life to merit a diesel truck, flights and snowboarding. I do ride my bike or walk when reasonable though. Mostly because driving a big truck in town sucks. I use it for work and play as well.. It's more practical to my lifestyle than a car.

I just hate the pretentious attitude so many hipsters carry around with them. The type of idiocy that hates people who shop at Wal-Mart then they shop at Target or Whole foods since they're so much better than everyone.

It's the same damn type of business plan ffs.


----------



## PowderManDan

Great to read your posts guys. 

I re-use most of my packaging as I use refill stores. For instance Ive used the same glass bottles for my last 20 odd bottles of olive oil.

I just wish I had spring water on tap as I keep buying plastic bottles for this. Tap water is so bad in the uk these days because of mega high fluoride and oestrogen levels. I want to live to the mountains one day for snowboarding, also for less fuel burning with travel and the amazing spring water on tap. I love this when ever i go boarding. 

What ever it takes to save our winters from climate change. 

Still what do recent reports say about the current climate change being caused by human behaviour or natural causes as past ice ages?


----------



## Ocho




----------



## ACairngormFace

PowderManDan said:


> Great to read your posts guys.
> 
> I re-use most of my packaging as I use refill stores. For instance Ive used the same glass bottles for my last 20 odd bottles of olive oil.
> 
> I just wish I had spring water on tap as I keep buying plastic bottles for this. Tap water is so bad in the uk these days because of mega high fluoride and oestrogen levels. I want to live to the mountains one day for snowboarding, also for less fuel burning with travel and the amazing spring water on tap. I love this when ever i go boarding.
> 
> What ever it takes to save our winters from climate change.
> 
> Still what do recent reports say about the current climate change being caused by human behaviour or natural causes as past ice ages?


I'm not sure what time your planning to go boarding but if you're that environmentally conscious then come to Scotland. The cairngorm should be open for around another month. And it's pretty amazing what we have this year (18ft pipe, BIG kickers and some an all round decent park).










This was taken 4 days ago.


----------



## CassMT

ACairngormFace said:


> I'm not sure what time your planning to go boarding but if you're that environmentally conscious then come to Scotland. The cairngorm should be open for around another month. And it's pretty amazing what we have this year (18ft pipe, BIG kickers and some an all round decent park).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken 4 days ago.


bucket listed! yeh


----------



## PowderManDan

EatRideSleep said:


>


This post has transformed my life ! Thanks EatRideSleep dude !!

I've posted it all over Facebook and am going for it. I'm going vegetarian ! 

This post has literally transformed my life and between us we've sparked lots of people here to think about their actions to save our winters.

Top stuff.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon

PowderManDan said:


> This post has transformed my life ! Thanks EatRideSleep dude !!
> 
> I've posted it all over Facebook and am going for it. I'm going vegetarian !
> 
> This post has literally transformed my life and between us we've sparked lots of people here to think about their actions to save our winters.
> 
> Top stuff.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You are such a friggin clown. :dizzy:


----------



## ridinbend

Have fun in Chile. All they eat is meat. Hard to imagine going to a foreign country and not partaking in their local delicacies. :dunno: 

Maybe you should take a trip to veganistan and ride the vegtabilayas.


----------



## Ocho

PowderManDan said:


> This post has transformed my life ! Thanks EatRideSleep dude !!
> 
> I've posted it all over Facebook and am going for it. I'm going vegetarian !
> 
> This post has literally transformed my life and between us we've sparked lots of people here to think about their actions to save our winters.
> 
> Top stuff.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wow...that's excellent! I'm a chick by the way 

For some reason people still cling firmly to their foods/eating habits...backs get up and they just don't want to go there. They seem threatened with the thought of changing the way they eat, even if it benefits them (health) OR something important to them - like our winters. 

Some respond like it's a personal attack of some sort...their burgers and steaks and milk and cheese are just too dear. 

And some like to make fun of what makes them feel uncomfortable.


But really - 18% of GHG come from livestock "farmed" for human consumption. Whereas 13% of GHG are from transportation emissions (combined). The UN has been running the numbers and working on this as well. The predicted numbers for the future are startling.

So, good for you for taking action for change! Even ONE meat/dairy-free day per week will help (so it's said..). But full-on is more effective, of course.


I've been vegan most of my life. You're all welcome :laugh:


----------



## Argo

Cabbage and beans make me produce 10% of GHG just by myself..


----------



## Ocho

Ahahaha!

Your GHG don't count as you're not a ruminant. GHG away :thumbsup:


Sorry Mrs. Argo and Matthew...


----------



## ridinbend

Here you go Dan, growing vegetables also uses a lot of resources, so I think this would work best for your cause. It works, trust me.

Inedia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PowderManDan

EatRideSleep said:


> Wow...that's excellent! I'm a chick by the way
> 
> For some reason people still cling firmly to their foods/eating habits...backs get up and they just don't want to go there. They seem threatened with the thought of changing the way they eat, even if it benefits them (health) OR something important to them - like our winters.
> 
> Some respond like it's a personal attack of some sort...their burgers and steaks and milk and cheese are just too dear.
> 
> And some like to make fun of what makes them feel uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> But really - 18% of GHG come from livestock "farmed" for human consumption. Whereas 15% of GHG are from transportation emissions (combined). The UN has been running the numbers and working on this as well. The predicted numbers for the future are startling.
> 
> So, good for you for taking action for change! Even ONE meat/dairy-free day per week will help (so it's said..). But full-on is more effective, of course.
> 
> 
> I've been vegan most of my life. You're all welcome :laugh:


It's refreshing to meet a fellow snowboarder who is at ease with communicating their true selves. What I'm getting from many others here is this.

"I don't get you, I'm not even going to try, I don't give a shit and I'd rather look good and be right so go fuck your self."

You guys just don't get it do you? It's this way of being that is at the very core of the actions and behaviour that goes totally against every single other human being and snowboarder out there who appreciate the spectacular snow covered views we experience and who care to save it. SNOW COVER IS COMING TO AN END LIKELY BECAUSE OF SUCH A MENTALITY?? HELLO?

Are you in to snowboarding or not?? I just don't get it???

Or you are but you'd rather 'look good' and fuck all else off???

Or your just doing this to create argument so you have something 'to win'???


----------



## madmax

PowderManDan said:


> It's refreshing to meet a fellow snowboarder who is at ease with communicating their true selves. What I'm getting from many others here is this.
> 
> "I don't get you, I'm not even going to try, I don't give a shit and I'd rather look good and be right so go fuck your self."
> 
> You guys just don't get it do you? It's this way of being that is at the very core of the actions and behaviour that goes totally against every single other human being and snowboarder out there who appreciate the spectacular snow covered views we experience and who care to save it. SNOW COVER IS COMING TO AN END LIKELY BECAUSE OF SUCH A MENTALITY?? HELLO?
> 
> Are you in to snowboarding or not?? I just don't get it???
> 
> Or you are but you'd rather 'look good' and fuck all else off???
> 
> Or your just doing this to create argument so you have something 'to win'???


----------



## PowderManDan

madmax said:


>


Some of us have an intelligence so revolutionary that we humour others in manners we didn't intend to.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Who the fuck are you to judge any of us? You're just some stuck up blow-in who's been here for 5 minutes and has proceeded to continually put himself on a self righteous pedestal. Must be fun up there in your ivory tower all alone. 

I think you'd find that if you weren't such a dickhead you'd get a much better response from the group. But since you clearly are...


----------



## hardasacatshead

PowderManDan said:


> Some of us have an intelligence so revolutionary that we humour others in manners we didn't intend to.


I think you're confusing your "intelligence" with blind ignorance.


----------



## madmax

PowderManDan said:


> Some of us have an intelligence so revolutionary that we humour others in manners we didn't intend to.


I don't think I've ever encountered this level of hubris in my life before. I'm at a loss for words, though hardasacatshead summed it up nicely:

Go Fuck Yourself.


----------



## PowderManDan

hardasacatshead said:


> Who the fuck are you to judge any of us? You're just some stuck up blow-in who's been here for 5 minutes and has proceeded to continually put himself on a self righteous pedestal. Must be fun up there in your ivory tower all alone.
> 
> I think you'd find that if you weren't such a dickhead you'd get a much better response from the group. But since you clearly are...


At last ! Saying it as you get it. Finally we meet you and see the kind of communication you choose.

It's ok I know where I'm going boarding in summer and can't wait !


----------



## PowderManDan

madmax said:


> I don't think I've ever encountered this level of hubris in my life before. I'm at a loss for words, though hardasacatshead summed it up nicely:
> 
> Go Fuck Yourself.


Ha ha !! You guys take your self far too seriously. There is a world with other conversations out there you can enjoy instead you know?

It's ok chap. 

I still love you.


----------



## hardasacatshead

PowderManDan said:


> Ha ha !! You guys take your self far too seriously.


Pot calling the kettle black much? Hubristic is definitely the perfect descriptor for you, along with dickhead - that one also fits nicely.


----------



## madmax

PowderManDan said:


> It's refreshing to meet a fellow snowboarder who is at ease with communicating their true selves. What I'm getting from many others here is this.
> 
> "I don't get you, I'm not even going to try, I don't give a shit and I'd rather look good and be right so go fuck your self."
> 
> You guys just don't get it do you? It's this way of being that is at the very core of the actions and behaviour that goes totally against every single other human being and snowboarder out there who appreciate the spectacular snow covered views we experience and who care to save it. SNOW COVER IS COMING TO AN END LIKELY BECAUSE OF SUCH A MENTALITY?? HELLO?
> 
> Are you in to snowboarding or not?? I just don't get it???
> 
> Or you are but you'd rather 'look good' and fuck all else off???
> 
> Or your just doing this to create argument so you have something 'to win'???


Sorry, ^^^^isn't considered taking yourself too seriously?

Question one is invalid: you're on a fucking snowboard forum.

Question two is invalid: if you read any of the threads where people ask dumbass shit like what jacket they should wear with their current setup, no one gives a fuck.

Question three is invalid: if you've read any threads you'd know that this occurs regularly, in life as well.

You're invalid: you thought New Zealand was in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Deacon

madmax said:


> *You're invalid: you thought New Zealand was in the Northern Hemisphere.*


FTW
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PowderManDan

The Deacon said:


> FTW
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I asked why it was better than Chile actually.

Either way !! WOHOOOoooooo !!!

I'm so happy to have found an online group of people who's intelligence showers me with delight and leaves me exuberant with joy while wanting to dance in a tutu while wearing pink lipstick and singing so gayly with the words 'The guys on snowboarding forum keep posting back to everything I say because they care so much about me'.

Guys; have a brilliant week end and I hope you find plenty of opportunities to tell people how much you don't give a fuck about anything. 

Oh and one more thing. 

I genuinely hope you 'win'.


----------



## PowderManDan

Guys . . . do you not love me any more?


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> Get a splitboard, pax.


Called it. Clearly. Nicely done, Neni.


----------



## PowderManDan

Guys . . . come back please?

If you like I can wear a gimp mask and you can kick me to floor?

Or maybe I can give you a spade to hit me over the head with?


----------



## Ocho

Oh boy. 

So. Couple things.

How is this:


PowderManDan said:


> I'm genuinely concerned about my impact on the environment and if my actions contribute to global warming or not. Our planet is in a bad place with reports that global warming is now speeding up and getting close to an irreversible state which will cause catastrophic weather conditions around the world and cause the polar ice caps to melt.
> 
> Personally I think I'm simply switched on and awake to at least show a little care with my actions and the impact they may have on the environment.





PowderManDan said:


> What ever it takes to save our winters from climate change.


so terrible? Really. Dude cares about his impact on the planet and our winters. Yeah, he didn't include (realize?) NZ is in the Southern Hemisphere. So what. He didn't say he was right about that but laughed at himself instead. Doesn't seem to be worthy of the pile-on that ensued. The dude with the teeshirt company thread got less shit here ffs. And wtf do those teeshirts do for you, us, or snowboarding.



neni said:


> Get a splitboard, pax.





The Deacon said:


> Called it. Clearly. Nicely done, Neni.


Nah guys. Not the same. If I'm wrong, the one you speak of is FAR more disturbed than I thought. And it'd mean my spidey skills were off on this one haha.



Argo said:


> pick a battle that YOU can fight and don't make irrational statements.





hardasacatshead said:


> as far as I can tell you're a pompous twat who's read one article in The Sun about climate change and is now just another hipster, tree hugging do-gooder who's more interested in everyone else thinking you're environmentally conscious than actually doing something substantial about it.


Seems he's actually doing something substantial about it by switching to a meatless diet now and spreading the word. How many of you knew the numbers on GHG emissions per industry? I didn't until I checked. 

Oh, and I fucked up on the numbers in my post. It's 18% from livestock; *13%* from transport. 



neni said:


> Wrong excuse. If you take planes (ride on man made snow, take a lift in a resort, take a lift in a building, play golf, or WHATEVER you do that uses a lot of energy) then be genuine and admit that you don't care about the energy used for this actually unnecessary action - or maybe you superficially care a bit but are still egiostic enough to still do it. To say "it would be used anyway" is a very foul excuse. *Planes don't fly cos companies eagerly love to fly. The plane only flies cos there's demand for it to fly. Less demand, less flights. Buying a plane tic equals to "I don't care about the fuel it burns". Basta. Everything else is hypocritical. IMHO.*


Same as with your planes example, animals are farmed for consumption because there's demand. Less demand, less livestock. Less livestock, less ruminant GHG. Less ruminant GHG = more snow for sliding  



hardasacatshead said:


> *I think the most realistic thing people can do is try to make an impact in their area of expertise. The vast majority of people are not in the position to make a drastic change to their career/lifestyle/whatever purely to reduce their environmental impact. More importantly, most people aren't prepared to make that change because it's daunting to walk away from the security of doing what we know.* I don't think it's reasonable to expect that of everyone (and I'm not saying that's what you guys are suggesting) and I've got so much respect for those people that actually commit and do something life changing based on their beliefs/passion. Me personally, I don't think I could do something like that at this stage, maybe one day I'll be in a different position but for now I like the security and lifestyle opportunities my career affords me.
> 
> Mining's nowhere near the world's biggest impacting industry either, *it's a drop in the ocean compared to agriculture and logging in terms of land disturbance.*





madmax said:


> *There aren't enough people that do these easy things that make a huge difference.*


Such true statements. Except for the part about the majority of people not being in a position to make a drastic change to reduce environmental impact...

Who of you are NOT in control of what you eat? Come on guys - this is such a simple and effective thing to do to make a difference. It matters not if you love animals or hate animals or love the environment or couldn't give "zero fucks" about the planet.

We ALL love snow and snowboarding. That is reason enough IMHO.

Easy thing that will make a huge difference: Go a day per week without eating livestock (meats) or livestock byproducts (eggs, dairy products including cheese). Go more days if you can. You will not starve nor die. Promise 

Personally, I've been vegan the majority of my life because I respect animals' right to live. That's me. Do what you choose to do based on reasons that matter to you. The additional benefits the vegan lifestyle brings are just beautiful rewards in my perspective. The fact that my lifestyle/diet choice benefits our winters = fuck yes.



ridinbend said:


> Have fun in Chile. *All they eat is meat.* Hard to imagine going to a foreign country and not partaking in their local delicacies. :dunno:
> 
> Maybe you should take a trip to veganistan and ride the vegtabilayas.


Sure about that? Vegan/Vegetarian restaurants, 24 listings: Vegan/Vegetarian Restaurants, Healthy, Organic, Santiago, Chile



Dan. I appreciate your enthusiasm(?) however. Here, so not helping the cause:


PowderManDan said:


> I'm so happy to have found an online group of people who's intelligence showers me with delight and leaves me exuberant with joy while wanting to dance in a tutu while wearing pink lipstick and singing so gayly with the words 'The guys on snowboarding forum keep posting back to everything I say because they care so much about me'.
> 
> Guys; have a brilliant week end and I hope you find plenty of opportunities to tell people how much you don't give a fuck about anything.
> 
> Oh and one more thing.
> 
> I genuinely hope you 'win'.





PowderManDan said:


> Guys . . . do you not love me any more?





PowderManDan said:


> Guys . . . come back please?
> 
> If you like I can wear a gimp mask and you can kick me to floor?
> 
> Or maybe I can give you a spade to hit me over the head with?


If you really want to incite positive change, take a step back and think about your approach. Sure, you got piled-on a bit. But a) you're new here (takes some time before you get to know the personalities) and b) you will not win any favor nor influence with those turned enemies.


Ugh I hope this one post doesn't occupy an entire page. That would suck.


----------



## MarshallV82

To me the guy sounds like a pretentious twit. 

But welcome to the forum . . . 

Personally, I would find avoiding meat a royal pain in the ass. Not for me. Climate change? Yeah.. We're fucked, no reason to keep bringing it up. 

I'm glad you care and all, just like most modern 1st world people. I'll picture you with gaged ears, skinny jeans, and all the little hipster accessories. You can drop the *condescending* tone now. 

(That's why everyone was getting irate)


----------



## Deacon

I'm fairly certain it was the "I'm smarter than you" attitude displayed _after_ he demonstrated a lack of knowledge regarding first grade geography. Maybe it's my internets cynic, but I read his response to you as dripping with sarcasm. :dunno:
maybe he's sincere, but his follow up posts make me doubt it.


----------



## PowderManDan

You guys back for more? :laugh:

I was just posting about how I'd heard about the impact of travelling and snow sports on the environment and from that you guys began to make it about me in and from my experience the only time people talk like that at another is to make them selves look good by getting one up on another.


----------



## Manicmouse

I thought this thread was about where to snowboard in the summer? Were you derailing your own thread?


----------



## francium

He probably drives a prius thinking he's saving the planet.


----------



## PowderManDan

Manicmouse said:


> I thought this thread was about where to snowboard in the summer? Were you derailing your own thread?


Ha ha !! YEs your right I did !!

Can't believe I let my self get sucked in to that kind of chat !

I'm going to Chile ! Full stop from me !


----------



## medley

is this a snowboarding forum or a jerry springer show?


----------



## ridinbend

medley said:


> is this a snowboarding forum or a jerry springer show?


They have Jerry Springer in Europe?


----------



## medley

We used too but it was taken off because it's shit American tv where everyone kicks off for no reason about things that have nothing to do with a topic :yahoo:


----------



## hardasacatshead

I'm so glad you necro'd the most frustrating thread on the internet... so glad. :icon_scratch:


----------



## ridinbend

medley said:


> We used too but it was taken off because it's shit American tv where everyone kicks off for no reason about things that have nothing to do with a topic :yahoo:


So you're a go green vegan minimalist like your comrade that started this thread?


----------



## medley

Nope just being a twat :eusa_clap:


----------



## PowderManDan

medley said:


> Nope just being a twat :eusa_clap:


Wohooooo !! The threads back !!

I've decided I'm going to get a few extra trips in at Les Deux Alps before Chile. I've also joined a trampolining team and have set my self a goal of a landing backflip on board this summer !


----------



## Pinwinnie

Chile!!!
I´m going to Portillo in August. Check it out, it seems nice.
I´ve been to Vale Nevado and had a bad luck, the snow was too thin. And despite the mountain is pretty cool, there are too many slow people, try to avoid national holidays and weekends.
Have a good time!!!


----------



## PowderManDan

Pinwinnie said:


> Chile!!!
> I´m going to Portillo in August. Check it out, it seems nice.
> I´ve been to Vale Nevado and had a bad luck, the snow was too thin. And despite the mountain is pretty cool, there are too many slow people, try to avoid national holidays and weekends.
> Have a good time!!!


Great insight ! Thanks.

I'll be booking virtually last minute to ensure the snow is ok if not I'll postpone the trip.

What has made you go to Portillo next time instead of Vale Nevado again?


----------



## Deacon

Pinwinnie said:


> Chile!!!
> I´m going to Portillo in August. Check it out, it seems nice.
> *I´ve been to Vale Nevado and had a bad luck, the snow was too thin. And despite the mountain is pretty cool, there are too many slow people*, try to avoid national holidays and weekends.
> Have a good time!!!





PowderManDan said:


> Great insight ! Thanks.
> 
> I'll be booking virtually last minute to ensure the snow is ok if not I'll postpone the trip.
> 
> What has made you go to Portillo next time instead of Vale Nevado again?


I've fired people smarter than you. :blink:


----------



## PowderManDan

The Deacon said:


> I've fired people smarter than you. :blink:


It's ok, I still love you dude.


----------



## Pinwinnie

PowderManDan said:


> Great insight ! Thanks.
> 
> I'll be booking virtually last minute to ensure the snow is ok if not I'll postpone the trip.
> 
> What has made you go to Portillo next time instead of Vale Nevado again?


Vale Nevado was too crowd and a friend with more experience said Portillo is one of the South American snow resorts that you must go at least once.


----------



## PowderManDan

Pinwinnie said:


> Vale Nevado was too crowd and a friend with more experience said Portillo is one of the South American snow resorts that you must go at least once.


Absolutely brilliant insight ! I'll definitely check this out as an alternative.


----------

